

Show HN: SpotDy - Analytics for Government - sumithad

have been working on a startup to provide data analytics for government. company url is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;spotdy.com please review and give feedback.. would greatly appreciate it.
======
AngeloAnolin
I think you would certainly make a case if you provide some recent analysis /
case studies where a government entity have used your services and they were
able to derive this value.

If you still don't have that portfolio, then I would suggest that you go to
small government agencies where your product may be used. Negotiate with them
that you'll provide them free access for a certain couple of months and in
return, you would be able to utilize the information gathered in building a
case why your product is truly disruptive.

Best of luck.

------
ramon
Should have SaaS option, no need for contacting, no one wants to spend time
anymore waiting for the sales rep. Should have a freemium for test drive
option to get to know the product, get engagement. Should resize the logos in
the footer of the page, some of them are not easy to understand and it's not
professional to have it the way it's, it's best to resize them into a single
width and height, all of them.

------
Gys
You should submit it as 'Show HN' to have the response you want.

Edit: I noticed you already submitted this a few minutes earlier and that you
have a new account. What I mean is you should be doing this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)

------
sumithad
Thank you for the feedback, Ramon, AngeloAnolin and Gys. I really appreciate
your time.

